# Help with high cpu temps. Ryzen 2600x



## ENEMY (Feb 23, 2019)

This days I have been monitoring my temps. Everything was running fine but was just checking it by curiosity and noticed was getting like *98cº max* while playing apex and streaming in obs. 

Today I crashed playing pubg without streaming. My pc just turn off and was a few minutes without turning on until it got back like after 2 minutes between me turning off and on the ac cabble and the button behind the case.

*


http://imgur.com/a/wi2PxRv

* This was yesterday. the day before I actually saw a max spike of 98.2 after playing for like 2 hours.

I have a *Meshify C* with 2 default stock fans, I already bought 2 noctua 140mm that will arrive in a few days. I will install in the front panel and transfer the default 120mm to the back top of the case.

*B450 MSI Carbon ac pro*, *Ryzen 2600x* and *Vega56 Sapphire Pulse*. PSU is new, it´s a *BitFenix Whisper M 650W 80+ Gold*

Today I changed the smart fan bios profile to a more aggressive one in the last stats. It helped a bit but I still get a lot of high temps while the funs are running close to maximum as you can see in the next picture.

My *2600x *has an off set voltage of -0.1000v in the bios and has PBO on.


After the fans arrive I will probably know better if the problem is only the airflow or if I have a problem in the cpu cooler which btw is the default one. 

Can someone please check my values and see if anything is wrong in terms of voltage etc ?



http://imgur.com/a/wQiHDGm


----------



## Final_Fighter (Feb 23, 2019)

is the cooler mounted securely? was there thermal paste underneath it? you need to check these things first. also make sure to bolt the cooler down all the way, until the bolts stop. also check to make sure the fan is spinning and responding to thermal loads. finally, check the bottom of the cooler with a straight edge to insure its flat.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

What heatsink are you using.

What are the ambient temperatures this computer is running in?

Do you have the front fan blowing in and the back one blowing out?

Clean all filters and vents out, dust the heatsink too

Please fill out your complete system specs here.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 23, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> is the cooler mounted securely? was there thermal paste underneath it? you need to check these things first. also make sure to bolt the cooler down all the way, until the bolts stop. also check to make sure the fan is spinning and responding to thermal loads. finally, check the bottom of the cooler with a straight edge to insure its flat.



I installed the cooler, there was thermal paste underneath it, I struggled a bit to install it at the time since was my first total build but I think I managed to bolt the cooler down all the way. Can´t really remember now but there is a chance it might be something wrong with my instalation. I remember I had a struggle to install it even in the 4 corners. Maybe because that were was too much thermal paste? Like the cooler already came with that ammount of thermal paste, I just instaled the cpu in the board.

You can see in my second picture the rpm of all my fans. I dont know whats the max of the cpu cooler but it normally shows max 2800 or something. The default case fans are fractal xg2 which are suposely max rpm 1200. The pump as it shows is at 1331 rpm at max load. The "system1" I supose is the exhaust one and it shows only max 986 rpm.

In the bios settings I noticed that the smart fan graph for the system1 it onlly showed voltage and was at default 7v and I turned on the smart fan control and made an aggressive curve to it that goes 12 volts at max rate.

I dont have a straight edge in this house but will try to check it anyway.




eidairaman1 said:


> What heatsink are you using.
> 
> 
> What are the ambient temperatures this computer is running in?
> ...





My office is like 22 degrees, not hot, not cold.

Front is blowing, top is blowing out

The pc is super clean

Ok I updated my specs



One more thing, I installed a new psu like 2 weeks ago. I turned the fan to blow down since the pc is in a tabble and has little "legs" so I think it can blow enough under the pc. Would it be better blowing inside? Btw my idle temps browing are normally 39 to 42º


Is there a chance that my gpu is kinda sucking most of the air? Because my front intake fan is in middle which is almost all directed to the gpu.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 23, 2019)

The wraith spire is a pita to install sometimes, I usually take the mobo out of the case and place on a hard surface so the backplate support the board then press the cooler down.

Might be worth remounting the cooler this way. Your pc hit thermal shutdown so is likely cooler isn't mounted correctly.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 23, 2019)

It´s weird because I have the pc since September and I dont remember having this temps, got a vega 56 a month ago and a new psu last week. If I remount it I should buy new thermal paste right?

Jeez I hope I dont have to remount everything again xd. Was my first build, it took me 8 hours


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> It´s weird because I have the pc since September and I dont remember having this temps, got a vega 56 a month ago and a new psu last week. If I remount it I should buy new thermal paste right?
> 
> Jeez I hope I dont have to remount everything again xd. Was my first build, it took me 8 hours



Doesnt matter, do it right the first time.

Get some Arctic MX 4, remove your heatsink, clean thermal compound off heatsink and cpu.

Apply a half a pea size amount of compound to the center slug of the heatsink, mount heatsink correctly.

Watch video carefully.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Feb 23, 2019)

Remember to twist the heatsink to get it off and not try and pull it straight up. this way you wont pull the processor out of the socket.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> Remember to twist the heatsink to get it off and not try and pull it straight up. this way you wont pull the processor out of the socket.



Especially with stock pad/compound.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 23, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> Remember to twist the heatsink to get it off and not try and pull it straight up. this way you wont pull the processor out of the socket.


^ This. I forgot to do this with the stock paste on my 2700X's Prism and pulled the chip right out of the socket. Eeeeeeek, I was lucky not to bend any pins :X


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 23, 2019)

Your cooler isn't seated right, clean the thermal paste off, apply a small pea sized amount of new thermal paste to the cpu and make sure you seat it correctly, even on the stock hsf you shouldn't be seeing those kind of temps and you risk damaging the cpu


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 23, 2019)

My other concern would be if the Vega is dumping a lot of heat into the case it would be going straight into the CPU cooler. Open air vega needs quite a lot of negative pressure to get rid of the exhaust heat when its at full throttle (that said, your Pulse 56 is board limited to 180W at stock (I had one) so it won't be dumping the full load of heat). But you could do with at least 2x 120mm fans on exhaust IMO. This wouldn't usually result in a Temp shutdown, though, since the CPU would throttle heavily to keep itself below TJ.But if you're still having heat issues after remounting the cooler try gaming with the side panel off for a bit. See if it helps~


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 23, 2019)

mate your better of getting a diff cooler, AIO water with 240mm rad will cool it fine, the Stock Wraith Spire Cooler  is not upto heavy gaming and streaming. charl.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 23, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> mate your better of getting a diff cooler, AIO water with 240mm rad will cool it fine, the Stock Wraith Spire Cooler  is not upto heavy gaming and streaming. charl.


Yes it is, the problem is like I said its more than likely not seated correctly but they are more than adequate for stock settings even on 2700x


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 23, 2019)

we will see when he reseats it, i wouldnt run my 2700x when unclocked with it and game and stream and not exspect it to cook or throttle.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 23, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> we will see when he reseats it, i wouldnt run my 2700x when unclocked with it and game and stream and not exspect it to cook or throttle.


There a lot better than any other stock cooler I could run 1.4v 3.9 ghz on my 1600 without it getting anywhere near 98c that's a dangerous temp and suggests the cooler is not mounted correctly as at stock even with the crapest stock hsf it should never get anywhere near those temps. No you should not expect it to cook or even throttle with the stock cooler and no oc otherwise its not for for purpose.

http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/amd/wraith-max-and-wraith-spire-cooler/2


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 23, 2019)

ive never been above 72c with watercooling and thats @4.3 OC, i tryed the Wraith  when i first got the CPU and it was well into the 90s running cinnibench at stock, its the turbo really warms it up its like you have a OC applyed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive never been above 72c with watercooling and thats @4.3 OC, i tryed the Wraith  when i first got the CPU and it was well into the 90s running cinnibench at stock, its the turbo really warms it up its like you have a OC applyed.



Have you ran ryzen blender before?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 23, 2019)

havnt tryed blender or grinder, dont like to punnish my cpus too much .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> havnt tryed blender or grinder, dont like to punnish my cpus too much .



Reason saying is under that my FX 8350 reaches 75 with my Scythe Ashura cooler at 5.0GHz. So I was trying to make a comparison as Ive never ran cinebench


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 23, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> mate your better of getting a diff cooler, AIO water with 240mm rad will cool it fine, the Stock Wraith Spire Cooler  is not upto heavy gaming and streaming. charl.



That's crazy overkill, any half decent air cooler will do. The stock cooler is fine for everything at stock clocks.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 23, 2019)

the strongist benchmarking program ive used is Cinnebench extreme and aida64 stress test both below 72c with watercooling, i have very good airflow in my hafxb which helps.

*Vya Domus*
we must be all wasting our money on anything else then eh , you carnt beat overkill if it dont impact you wallet too much my AIO cost £50 new "im not saying i agree its overkill" i more put it in the just fine department.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> the strongist benchmarking program ive used is Cinnebench extreme and aida64 stress test both below 72c with watercooling, i have very good airflow in my hafxb which helps.
> 
> *Vya Domus*
> we must be all wasting our money on anything else then eh , you carnt beat overkill if it dont impact you wallet too much my AIO cost £50 new "im not saying i agree its overkill" i more put it in the just fine department.



I have a XPredator Blue with 4 fans, I learned I dont need 8 fans even to stay cool in that case.

You do see my specs right?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 23, 2019)

The link I provided reviews the Wraith coolers and none got anywhere close to 90c let alone 98c as the op reported, here's another with a 2700x and 2600x with the 2600x overclocked to 4ghz on all cores and running blender for an hour https://www.techspot.com/review/1635-amd-wraith-coolers-compared/ and also my own personal experience with the Wraith spire. Not to mention countless reviews of the 2700x and Wraith coolers and not one I've read experienced 90c+ at stock settings


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 23, 2019)

i have now, i have push pull 4 fans on the 120mm rad"same aio as 2700x build"  on my FX8350 too, it gets up to 70ish with cinnebench at 4.8 maybe 76ish at 5.0 but has very low idle temps in the 20s

i give in ill agree with you all if it makes you all happy  and im happy doing so.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 23, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Doesnt matter, do it right the first time.
> 
> Get some Arctic MX 4, remove your heatsink, clean thermal compound off heatsink and cpu.
> 
> ...



Is that thermal paste good enough or can I try something else if that´s no available in my countrie?



Final_Fighter said:


> Remember to twist the heatsink to get it off and not try and pull it straight up. this way you wont pull the processor out of the socket.



I´m not sure I understood what twist means, like you mean rotate to one of the sides before pulling, like clockwork direction per example? Sorry english is not my native language. I understand what twist means but not sure in this particular subject.




ArbitraryAffection said:


> My other concern would be if the Vega is dumping a lot of heat into the case it would be going straight into the CPU cooler. Open air vega needs quite a lot of negative pressure to get rid of the exhaust heat when its at full throttle (that said, your Pulse 56 is board limited to 180W at stock (I had one) so it won't be dumping the full load of heat). But you could do with at least 2x 120mm fans on exhaust IMO. This wouldn't usually result in a Temp shutdown, though, since the CPU would throttle heavily to keep itself below TJ.But if you're still having heat issues after remounting the cooler try gaming with the side panel off for a bit. See if it helps~



Ya it kinda makes sense, I have a Sapphire Pulse vega 56 and I think my temps are only this high since I got it. I only have pbo on and i´m getting constant 4249mghz in all cores. The gpu ins undervolted to 1040/1050 mv normally and I dont OC it that much, its like at 1600/1650 depending on what profile I choose.

I guess after I install the new noctua fans I can check better if it´s only a problem of air flow or if it´s the cooler too right? Until then I wont stream and will cheking my temps closely.

Yes I tend to install the 2 140mm noctua redux in front as blowers, and transfer my stock 120mm to the top back as exhaust, guess that will help. DO you think it´s worth to get a new 140mm to exhaust too or the fractal xg2 120mm are good enough?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 23, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> Is that thermal paste good enough or can I try something else if that´s no available in my countrie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fans aren't going to make a difference, there is something wrong that is heating your cpu to 98c and it's not your gpu. Reseat the cooler before you do anything else and you're waiting for your fans cause you will damage the cpu if you continue to run it at temps like that.

Just to add. Turn off pbo, lower vcore and why are you running offset of 0.1000v? This suggests you are running too high a vcore. Set vcore to auto and see what value that gives you in cpuz and of course do the reseat


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> Is that thermal paste good enough or can I try something else if that´s no available in my countrie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just buy it online if not available. Otherwise try this list of suggestions.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-the-best-thermal-paste-in-2019.252136/#post-3986349


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 23, 2019)

I set it to negative off set, doesnt that mean lower voltage? Auto will Just turn it higher or not?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I set it to negative off set, doesnt that mean lower voltage? Auto will Just turn it higher or not?



@NdMk2o1o


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 23, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I set it to negative off set, doesnt that mean lower voltage? Auto will Just turn it higher or not?


you set it to negative and it will run a higher vcore when not loaded and then drop the vcore 0.1000v (which is too high a value anyway) when you load the CPU, if anything you should set a lower vcore with a + offset so it runs lower until when the CPU is loaded and then it applies the + offset, or at least that is what happens in my case when I use an offset, the - offset is even marked red in the bios on my board when you apply it as opposed to a + offset which is neutral until about +200mv, try setting your vcore to auto and observe what it idles at and hits during load, you should be on auto for no overclock unless the board sets it high which some can but for a stock 2600 x you should probably be at around 1.25v-1.28v give or take. No need for an offset at stock volts as the vcore will lower itself and increase dependant on load anyway.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 23, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> you set it to negative and it will run a higher vcore when not loaded and then drop the vcore 0.1000v (which is too high a value anyway) when you load the CPU, if anything you should set a lower vcore with a + offset so it runs lower until when the CPU is loaded and then it applies the + offset, or at least that is what happens in my case when I use an offset, the - offset is even marked red in the bios on my board when you apply it as opposed to a + offset which is neutral until about +200mv, try setting your vcore to auto and observe what it idles at and hits during load, you should be on auto for no overclock unless the board sets it high which some can but for a stock 2600 x you should probably be at around 1.25v-1.28v give or take. No need for an offset at stock volts as the vcore will lower itself and increase dependant on load anyway.



Damm, I tought that by doing this was some kind of undervolting that would allow me to clock higher with  less voltages/temps. 

I will try in auto and report back, I Just read dont remember where that would be good to pbo


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 23, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> Damm, I tought that by doing this was some kind of undervolting that would allow me to clock higher with  less voltages/temps.
> 
> I will try in auto and report back, I Just read dont remember where that would be good to pbo


At least in my case with my motherboard it works as I described, though you're not overclocking so you can set at constant or leave at auto if that's within acceptable range, check CPU-Z at idle, normal use and load to see the changes. Also PBO should shave some degrees if you turn it off, worst case scenario you lose a 100mhz or so


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

This is my bio settings. Will try auto after. Wasnt at home


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> the strongist benchmarking program ive used is Cinnebench extreme and aida64 stress test both below 72c with watercooling, i have very good airflow in my hafxb which helps.
> 
> *Vya Domus*
> we must be all wasting our money on anything else then eh , you carnt beat overkill if it dont impact you wallet too much my AIO cost £50 new "im not saying i agree its overkill" i more put it in the just fine department.



I like using AIO coolers on my CPUs, but I used the stock AMD RGB cooler on my wife's Ryzen-5 1600X running at 4.0GHz. (office machine)
It's staying under 68c for normal use and 77c running benches. We keep the temp in the house at 70f.
The case has good airflow. 

The AMD coolers are capable.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> At least in my case with my motherboard it works as I described, though you're not overclocking so you can set at constant or leave at auto if that's within acceptable range, check CPU-Z at idle, normal use and load to see the changes. Also PBO should shave some degrees if you turn it off, worst case scenario you lose a 100mhz or so









This with auto mode in bios. Lower clocks and higher voltage?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2019)

*RealNeil*
i can agree it cools under normal operation but dos your wife game and stream at the same time?, the stress on the CPU is doubled . right i can only say the OP would be better off with a AIO it would improve the cpus muchness and be kinder too. reviews dont mean nothing unless there being made on the same pc theres too many varibles. im done.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 24, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> *RealNeil*
> i can agree it cools under normal operation but dos your wife game and stream at the same time?, the stress on the CPU is doubled . right i can only say the OP would be better off with a AIO it would improve the cpus muchness and be kinder too. reviews dont mean nothing unless there being made on the same pc theres too many varibles. im done.





xtreemchaos said:


> the strongist benchmarking program ive used is Cinnebench extreme and aida64 stress test both below 72c with watercooling, i have very good airflow in my hafxb which helps.
> 
> *Vya Domus*
> we must be all wasting our money on anything else then eh , you carnt beat overkill if it dont impact you wallet too much my AIO cost £50 new "im not saying i agree its overkill" i more put it in the just fine department.



How are your spending preferences beneficial to the stability and temps of the OP's CPU? Stop pushing your water agenda, wrong topic. Show results of all those Ryzens under stock air throttling or be quiet.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2019)

*Vayra86*
now stop being nasty,it dos not hurt to be nice "honist" everybodys entitled to there opinion, im not pushing any agenda the OP would be as good getting a good tower air cooler to get better temps. ill ask you do you think a different cooler would give the guy better temps ? if the reply is yes then buy that it makes my arguement valid . as i said im done


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 24, 2019)

Hold on, now that I think about it, how do we know the temperature shown isn't the one with the 20c offset ?





This is how it looks for me, Tctl has the offset and Tdie is the actual "true" temperature. I see that in the screenshots posted by OP the temperature readings aren't separate meaning everything could be fine and we wasted our time. I know the 2600X isn't supposed to have an offset but what if it's an error on HWinfo side, try something else that only shows the Tdie reading.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2019)

that is a good point, well done for spotting it. i agree that could be the case we could all be barking up the wrong tree ..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> View attachment 117279
> 
> This with auto mode in bios. Lower clocks and higher voltage?


set a manual vcore I did say that, also run Ryzen master and show us temps



Vya Domus said:


> Hold on, now that I think about it, how do we know the temperature shown isn't the one with the 20c offset ?
> 
> View attachment 117281
> 
> This is how it looks for me, Tctl has the offset and Tdie is the actual "true" temperature. I see that in the screenshots posted by OP the temperature readings aren't separate meaning everything could be fine and we wasted our time. I know the 2600X isn't supposed to have an offset but what if it's an error on HWinfo side, try something else that only shows the Tdie reading.


Latest version shows tctl and tdie in the same line for me and there is no offset


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Hold on, now that I think about it, how do we know the temperature shown isn't the one with the 20c offset ?
> 
> View attachment 117281
> 
> This is how it looks for me, Tctl has the offset and Tdie is the actual "true" temperature. I see that in the screenshots posted by OP the temperature readings aren't separate meaning everything could be fine and we wasted our time. I know the 2600X isn't supposed to have an offset but what if it's an error on HWinfo side, try something else that only shows the Tdie reading.



I knew about the offset and I checked in the ryzen master. Temperatures are correct unfortunately.




NdMk2o1o said:


> set a manual vcore I did say that, also run Ryzen master and show us temps



Ok, so based on what you saw in my bios what settings do you recomend I use? Off set mode, - or + ? And what value? Auto increased both idle and load voltages right? Sorry i´m kinda new to this stuff, just want to understand it right how it works and what it does.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I knew about the offset and I checked in the ryzen master. Temperatures are correct unfortunately.


Try auto of 1.2 and increase if needed also you probably don't need soc at 1.15 try 1.1, your ram voltage is high considering your running at 2933 you should be able to use default 1.35 though this won't affect your cpu speed. Also what temps does ryzen master say you're running, that might be more accurate


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

As about the water cooling sugestions, thanks but I dont think that for now I need that much cooling for a 2600x and a vega 56 and my case isn´t very big to that and i´m still confident the wraith cooler is enough for what I do, if not I will consider buying a cooler in the future specially if I Know I can transfer it for a future build. Water cooling look dope tho, one day will probably build one

Btw About thermal paste, my girlfriend step father gave me 2 thermal pastes tubes he used like 4 or 5 years ago, do they have any expire date? I googled it and got different opinions. One is Arctic Silver 5, other is supreme thermal compound from cooler master. If it hasn´t enough quantity to the "pea" can I mix them?

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (1g)         5.50€

Arctic MX-4 - 4gr                                  5.31€

Arctic Silver 5 3.5g                              7.16€

1g will last for how many applications? Kryonaut looks super expensive.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> View attachment 117279
> 
> This with auto mode in bios. Lower clocks and higher voltage?


There’s your problem bud

That Vcore is hitting over 1.4V which is way to high for stock stocking. Your voltage should be under 1.3V no more than 1.35V which is plenty for those clocks 

I’d suggest removing the offset and using a set voltage or just leaving it on Auto.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Try auto of 1.2 and increase if needed also you probably don't need soc at 1.15 try 1.1, your ram voltage is high considering your running at 2933 you should be able to use default 1.35 though this won't affect your cpu speed. Also what temps does ryzen master say you're running, that might be more accurate



My ram is running at 3200 with 16 17 17 30, I used ryzen ram calculator fast preset mode to increase my hynix M memories. Is there anything wrong? I just followed the numbers it gave me and never had any crash related to that I think.

Ryzen master looks to showing the exact same numbers as hwinfo64 at least in "no loading" temps. WIll try ingame just next.

I tried override mode "CPU core voltage" and than manual changed it to 1.2. Pc didnt load windows. Tried until 1.350 pc crashed again at windows load.  "CPU NB/SOC voltage to 1.1 worked ok with auto settings in vcore voltage. Should I try to keep increasing it until it works?







Durvelle27 said:


> There’s your problem bud
> 
> That Vcore is hitting over 1.4V which is way to high for stock stocking. Your voltage should be under 1.3V no more than 1.35V which is plenty for those clocks
> 
> I’d suggest removing the offset and using a set voltage or just leaving it on Auto.



I don´t get it sorry, I showed some pictures with auto and off set mode. Auto mode showed way higher voltages


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 24, 2019)

XFR/PBO, these things up the voltage above stock, it's not abnormal. Use the voltage offset instead of manually setting the voltage.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2019)

76C seems to be ok -- are you still crashing?


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

Nah, I just got 82 only playing apex. Imagine if I stream



Vya Domus said:


> XFR/PBO, these things up the voltage above stock, it's not abnormal. Use the voltage offset instead of manually setting the voltage.



I was using -0.1000 voltage offset before. Some ppl here say otherwise, cant decide but from what I see in my low knowledge. Until now what I had is what works better and has lower voltages.

Now im using -01000 in offset voltage since override doesnt work at all and reduced nb voltage to 1.10 from 115. Still high temps tho


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 24, 2019)

Regardless we are on the wrong path anyway I think.

Your CPU wasn't reaching almost 100c because of the voltages alone, that's for sure.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> Nah, I just got 82 only playing apex. Imagine if I stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need an offset of your not overclocking the cpu, set it to around 1.2-1.25 wherever you are stable as your max volts have been above 1.4 in both screenshots. run ryzen master to see what your temps are on that.1.41v will make it toasty so yes reducing vcore will help 3rd time of asking are you getting the same temp readouts in ryzen master


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> As about the water cooling sugestions, thanks but I dont think that for now I need that much cooling for a 2600x and a vega 56 and my case isn´t very big to that and i´m still confident the wraith cooler is enough for what I do, if not I will consider buying a cooler in the future specially if I Know I can transfer it for a future build. Water cooling look dope tho, one day will probably build one
> 
> Btw About thermal paste, my girlfriend step father gave me 2 thermal pastes tubes he used like 4 or 5 years ago, do they have any expire date? I googled it and got different opinions. One is Arctic Silver 5, other is supreme thermal compound from cooler master. If it hasn´t enough quantity to the "pea" can I mix them?
> 
> ...



Get the mx 4.

AS5 for 3G is pricey like the TGK of 1G.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Regardless we are on the wrong path anyway I think.
> 
> Your CPU wasn't reaching almost 100c because of the voltages alone, that's for sure.


+1 as XFR won't do that as your CPU will just throttle down to base clocks and volts will drop along with it... what is sounds like is the pump on the cooler dying or a bad thermal sensor.

Thermal paste doesn't make that much of a difference either, unless you literally forgot to put some on.  Something is up with that cooler or there isn't enough airflow in the system.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> +1 as XFR won't do that as your CPU will just throttle down to base clocks and volts will drop along with it... what is sounds like is the pump on the cooler dying or a bad thermal sensor.
> 
> Thermal paste doesn't make that much of a difference either, unless you literally forgot to put some on.  Something is up with that cooler or there isn't enough airflow in the system.


You haven't overclocked a ryzen with 1.45v then


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You haven't overclocked a ryzen with 1.45v then



A ryzen won't clock itself and keep it there at 1.45v on full load - my 1800x (which is a MUCH hotter chip than a 2600x) would jump to that votlage at stock with xfr and easily hit 80C but then it wouldn't go much past there and voltage would drop.  Sure if you manually set your voltage to 1.45v then you will hit 100C - but at stock settings it won't/shouldn't do that.

I have a feeling this is more to do with the cooler not being able to dissipate enough heat over time or the system heating up during gaming.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Regardless we are on the wrong path anyway I think.
> 
> Your CPU wasn't reaching almost 100c because of the voltages alone, that's for sure.



For sure, but while i´m here I like to learn and know what are the best settings anyway.



NdMk2o1o said:


> You don't need an offset of your not overclocking the cpu, set it to around 1.2-1.25 wherever you are stable as your max volts have been above 1.4 in both screenshots. run ryzen master to see what your temps are on that.1.41v will make it toasty so yes reducing vcore will help 3rd time of asking are you getting the same temp readouts in ryzen master



All the fix voltages I tried in override mode crashed my windows. I was able to reduce nb voltage from 1.15 to 1.10. Yes ryzen master shows the same temps.



phanbuey said:


> A ryzen won't clock itself and keep it there at 1.45v on full load - my 1800x would jump to that votlage at stock with xfr and easily hit 80C but then it wouldn't go much past there and voltage would drop.  Sure if you manually set your voltage to 1.45v then you will hit 100C - but at stock settings it won't/shouldn't do that.



Played one hour, got cº 82,5 max at 1.425 max voltage.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> Played one hour, got cº 82,5 max at 1.425 max voltage.



That looks right.  Can you post a pic of your current fan setup.

You can try reversing one of your fans to feed outside air to the cooler, that can drop it another few C after hour of gaming.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 24, 2019)

Looking at power readings from the posted screenshots they never exceed the expected ~90W for a stock 2600X. This means that whatever the voltages/clocks are they do not cause an abnormal amount of heat.

So, the power that's dissipated is normal, the 98c temperature is not. There are only 2 possibilities as far as I am concerned : the temperature readings are wrong or the cooling is not doing it's job.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2019)

Im guessing after a long gaming sesh the ambient temp in the case is rising considerably with that Vega 56 - and it's probably exhausting it's hot air right into the wraith cooler.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2019)

First, post a photo of the inside of your case so we can have a look at how things are set up.

Next, use the onboard jumper to reset your Mainboard's BIOS to factory stock settings. You're not overclocking anyway, so let the mainboard set itself up properly @stock.

If your temps are still high, then the CPU cooler is having problems of some sort. repaste/reseat cooler at this point.

If your temps are _still_ high, bite the bullet and buy a _better than stock_ cooler for your CPU.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> That looks right.  Can you post a pic of your current fan setup.
> You can try reversing one of your fans to feed outside air to the cooler, that can drop it another few C after hour of gaming.




Posted a pic, its a Meshify C. I already bought 2 Noctua Redux 140mm. I pretend to install both of them in the front panel and transfer that current 120mm stock to the top back exhausting. Maybe they arrive tomorrow or tuesday.




Vya Domus said:


> Looking at power readings from the posted screenshots they never exceed the expected ~90W for a stock 2600X. This means that whatever the voltages/clocks are they do not cause an abnormal amount of heat.
> 
> So, the power that's dissipated is normal, the 98c temperature is not. There are only 2 possibilities as far as I am concerned : the temperature readings are wrong or the cooling is not doing it's job.



I agree, I think my cooler has something wrong, probably a bad instalation or Vega 56 is heating the case too much.




phanbuey said:


> Im guessing after a long gaming sesh the ambient temp in the case is rising considerably with that Vega 56 - and it's probably exhausting it's hot air right into the wraith cooler.



Makes sense, but vega 56 is not getting really high temps. I´m running it on 1030mv and 1615mghz now because of this heat problem.



RealNeil said:


> First, post a photo of the inside of your case so we can have a look at how things are set up.
> 
> Next, use the onboard jumper to reset your Mainboard's BIOS to factory stock settings. You're not overclocking anyway, so let the mainboard set itself up properly @stock.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I know all I done in the bios. I changed my fan curves after this problem and made all of them with a more aggresive curve.

You can see in my second picture the rpm of all my fans. I dont know whats the max of the cpu cooler but it normally shows max 2800 or something. The default case fans are fractal xg2 which are suposely max rpm 1200. The pump as it shows is at 1331 rpm at max load. The "system1" I supose is the exhaust one and it shows only max 986 rpm.

In the bios settings I noticed that the smart fan graph for the system1 it onlly showed voltage and was at default 7v and I turned on the smart fan control and made an aggressive curve to it that goes 12 volts at max rate.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2019)

Did you reseat the cooler?


----------



## Vario (Feb 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Did you reseat the cooler?


I am certain thats the problem: his paste and mount is probably bad.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2019)

Vario said:


> I am certain thats the problem: his paste and mount is probably bad.


I was saying this at the beginning of the thread though don't think he answered the question


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I was saying this at the beginning of the thread though don't think he answered the question




I said I think that´s the problem too, but it´s sunday, I only have 5 years old thermal paste here and i´m not sure it´s enough to make a "pea size" to install it. That´s why I asked before If I could use 2 different thermal pastes and mix them before, which I doubt.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I said I think that´s the problem too, but it´s sunday, I only have old thermal paste here and i´m not sure it´s enough to make a "pea size" to install it. That´s why I asked before If I could use 2 different thermal pastes before..



No dont mix thermal compounds.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I said I think that´s the problem too, but it´s sunday, I only have 5 years old thermal paste here and i´m not sure it´s enough to make a "pea size" to install it. That´s why I asked before If I could use 2 different thermal pastes and mix them before, which I doubt.


You have a 100c processor I'd rather use what you have for a reseat until you can buy some more instead of my hardware dying, but that's just me .....


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You have a 100c processor I'd rather use what you have for a reseat until you can buy some more instead of my hardware dying, but that's just me .....



By just looking at it, the installation looks even but can´t really guarantee it. But I dont have a 100c processor lol. I got a 98 spike while streaming a few days ago.  I´m running 82 max only playing and now I opened the case and I´m having 75 max.


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 25, 2019)

The solution for your problem is getting a better cooler. A 120mm tower cooler will sufficient and those are not that expensive. 
Wraith Spire is good for running at stock 95W TDP, but not with PBO on.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 25, 2019)

The Meshify-C is a high airflow case so shouldn't have problems with heat.
Try Positive case pressure having one exhaust fan mounted at the top, and all other fans as intake fans, including the one at the back.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> By just looking at it, the installation looks even but can´t really guarantee it. But I dont have a 100c processor lol. I got a 98 spike while streaming a few days ago.  I´m running 82 max only playing and now I opened the case and I´m having 75 max.



The fact that you're getting 75 with an open case kind of points to an airflow issue.  Once you sort that out should be all good.  The vega doesnt need to get that hot to create a heat cloud around the proc (try it, put your hand above it when gaming)... 

Getting a better cooler wouldnt hurt things.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 25, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> The Meshify-C is a high airflow case so shouldn't have problems with heat.
> Try Positive case pressure having one exhaust fan mounted at the top, and all other fans as intake fans, including the one at the back.



I was wondering what positive pressure is and how it works. You say that config will do that? I could try different configs and see what´s best.



phanbuey said:


> The fact that you're getting 75 with an open case kind of points to an airflow issue.  Once you sort that out should be all good.  The vega doesnt need to get that hot to create a heat cloud around the proc (try it, put your hand above it when gaming)...
> 
> Getting a better cooler wouldnt hurt things.




Really feeling I should get a cooler if I want to be able to stream. I actually got a max of 78 after I posted that message, even with an open air case, still too high. Like, even if replace the thermal paste and remount the wraith spire and even after the new fans I will probably get high temps if I stream right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I was wondering what positive pressure is and how it works. You say that config will do that? I could try different configs and see what´s best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Positive pressure is more intake fans blowing, less exhaust fans.

So are you getting MX4 or are you sitting on your hands?


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 25, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Positive pressure is more intake fans blowing, less exhaust fans.
> 
> So are you getting MX4 or are you sitting on your hands?



Ah ok, will try both setups then and see what´s best, but per example, if my 2 140mm intake fans are way superior to the 2 default fans I have and will use as exhaust, will that create positive pressure too?

How can I know if the 5 years old Silver 5 I have here it´s still good to go? Does silver 5 have a long time to cure compared to MX4 or it doesnt matter that much?

I have to go get the noctua fans I bought, it´s a store that is close to my house and they actually sell the lowest price MX4 I found out in the internet in my countrie so will probably buy it there too unless this Silver 5 is good tho.

About coolers I found a Be quiet Dark Pro 4 at 69€. Is it overkill for this cpu? In termos of upgrades, will I be able to transfer it to future sockets after AM4 is done?


----------



## Vario (Feb 25, 2019)

The 5 year old AS5 is probably fine.  If it hasn't separated in the tube you are okay.  I have used 15 year old AS5 recently because I found a tube of it in a box I stored ages ago, and it worked very well.  Use isopropyl alcohol to clean all the old thermal paste off the CPU and the heatsink.  Then, if you can squeeze out a blob about the size of the O symbol on your keyboard, you will be fine.  Squeeze that out into the center of the heatspreader on the CPU and then squish the wraith spire onto it and tighten it down.  The cure time doesn't matter either.  It is insignificant.  See photo for an example of the amount and placement of it to use.


----------



## Redwoodz (Feb 25, 2019)

Ambient temps can make everything recommended in this thread irrelevant, unless I missed the OP stating the ambient temps?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 25, 2019)

Installing the Cooler onto the CPU can make a world of difference with CPU Temperatures. If it's not sitting properly, or the thermal paste is not applied right, that will drastically alter the temps. Also when PC Gaming, the CPU temps will increase quite a bit regardless of cooling solution. A factor to consider is Ambient Temperatures. And where the PC is placed, such as on your desk or under your desk. Consider ventilation too.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2019)

im curious to what the new temps are.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 25, 2019)

Vario said:


> The 5 year old AS5 is probably fine.  If it hasn't separated in the tube you are okay.  I have used 15 year old AS5 recently because I found a tube of it in a box I stored ages ago, and it worked very well.  Use isopropyl alcohol to clean all the old thermal paste off the CPU and the heatsink.  Then, if you can squeeze out a blob about the size of the O symbol on your keyboard, you will be fine.  Squeeze that out into the center of the heatspreader on the CPU and then squish the wraith spire onto it and tighten it down.  The cure time doesn't matter either.  It is insignificant.  See photo for an example of the amount and placement of it to use.
> 
> View attachment 117373



Ok your picture scare me lol, I used like the double of that. Maybe my definition of pea is different :f I didnt saw any termal paste squezing out of the heatsink but will keep an eye on it.
Yes I tested the Silver 5 in a bit of paper, looked good to me and just used it. Was barely dry even at the start of my "squeeze" but after that looked like the pictures I saw. I cleaned all my board and did the best I could with the heatsink. I have this pc since September and I normally clean it once in 2 months or something, Still it had more dust than I could expect but nothing that would cause this temps imo.



Redwoodz said:


> Ambient temps can make everything recommended in this thread irrelevant, unless I missed the OP stating the ambient temps?



My temps are fine, that was never the problem but ty. I refered my temps were like 22º media im room.



phanbuey said:


> im curious to what the new temps are.



I just finished the reseat. I will report later. I still dont have my new fans damm that store is slow! At least they have good prices.



phanbuey said:


> im curious to what the new temps are.




Ok, I tested playing a hour or two, I´m still getting spikes of like 81º. Averages are like 70 still

Ok, I tested playing a hour or two, I´m still getting spikes of like 81º. Averages are like 70 still 

This a picture of streaming like 6 minutes!


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 26, 2019)

So, with my case open, I get max of 73/74 playing. Defintly air flow is not great but I still think should be lower no?

And now after the reseat I cant hit 4250mghz as before in all cores. Im getting like -100 in media, wtf?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 27, 2019)

Weird, very weird. The stock heatsink should do its job even though it's not the greatest (well, at least better what Intel has, heh).

Kinda useless information I guess, but my R5 2600 @ 4.1GHz 1.375V hits 65C after Cinebench R15 Extreme, though I have a custom loop with dual 240 radiators. I tried the stock heatsink with stock clocks, but I can't remember the temps. At least they were far away from yours. It would just be easiest to get a better cooler, will lower temps significantly and also would be less noisy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2019)

AS5 is still good today just use it and move along


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 27, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> And now after the reseat I cant hit 4250mghz as before in all cores. Im getting like -100 in media, wtf?


So let me get this straight, you want to push 4.25GHz on all cores (which is quite on the high side for 2nd gen), on a Wraith Spire, and not hit 80+ C....
Unless you've hit the lottery and that particular Silicon part came from the Andromeda galaxy, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 27, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> So let me get this straight, you want to push 4.25GHz on all cores (which is quite on the high side for 2nd gen), on a Wraith Spire, and not hit 80+ C....
> Unless you've hit the lottery and that particular Silicon part came from the Andromeda galaxy, it's not gonna happen.


I also just realized that he has over 1.4V vcore which is insane for stock cooler. No wonder that the temps are rocketing.


----------



## ratirt (Feb 27, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I also just realized that he has over 1.4V vcore which is insane for stock cooler. No wonder that the temps are rocketing.


Exactly. What's up with the Vcore? Insane value if you ask me. 1.4v vcore. The stock cooler is actually doing a great job hitting only 86C with that much voltage.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 27, 2019)

I have said this over and over in this thread, he should set a manual vcore of around 1.2-1.25 the lowest stable he can as his board seems to be being a bit to generous with the vcore. The loss of the 100mhz is likely down to pbo if you have turned that off though and no big deal.


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 27, 2019)

You guys should check buildzoid vídeo about ryzen processors and msi board that he released a few days ago.  Btw even amd staff has a funny comment about the cringe he feels when ppl say to set a lower vcore. Anyway I will get a new cooler but I can assure you my pc was not getting this temps a few weeks ago with a voltage offset. I managed to drop a few more degrees with the LLC changes.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 27, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> You guys should check buildzoid vídeo about ryzen processors and msi board that he released a few days ago.  Btw even amd staff has a funny comment about the cringe he feels when ppl say to set a lower vcore. Anyway I will get a new cooler but I can assure you my pc was not getting this temps a few weeks ago with a voltage offset. I managed to drop a few more degrees



I think it's hard with xfr enabled since it will just always add more boost if you're below the mid 70's... so if you're at 70's average you're probably just going to see more boost as you add cooling with 70s average and spikes into the low 80s (unless you put a monster over-specced cooler on it).


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 27, 2019)

I´m thinking about getting a be quiet dark pro 4 for 69€. The video I was talking about is this:


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 27, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I´m thinking about getting a be quiet dark pro 4 for 69€. The video I was talking about is this:


Again confirming I've said over and over in this thread, I give up


----------



## ENEMY (Feb 27, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> So let me get this straight, you want to push 4.25GHz on all cores (which is quite on the high side for 2nd gen), on a Wraith Spire, and not hit 80+ C....
> Unless you've hit the lottery and that particular Silicon part came from the Andromeda galaxy, it's not gonna happen.



I´ve been asking since start about voltages and clocks I had. Still cooler was working better before. I dont think my pc stays at that voltages and clocks too much time. Is there any problem of changing my cpu fan curve to like 100% load after 75º. Is there any problem with that not counting with noise values?



NdMk2o1o said:


> Again confirming I've said over and over in this thread, I give up



I´m sorry but what? I already said I was using -0.1000v offset voltage since I created the thread. I´m going to quote myself: "My *2600x *has an off set voltage of -0.1000v in the bios and has PBO on. "



NdMk2o1o said:


> Fans aren't going to make a difference, there is something wrong that is heating your cpu to 98c and it's not your gpu. Reseat the cooler before you do anything else and you're waiting for your fans cause you will damage the cpu if you continue to run it at temps like that.
> 
> Just to add. Turn off pbo, lower vcore and why are you running offset of 0.1000v? This suggests you are running too high a vcore. Set vcore to auto and see what value that gives you in cpuz and of course do the reseat


----------



## Mac2580 (Mar 5, 2019)

Motherboards tend to apply far too much voltage for my liking. Im running my 1600x at 3.6ghz, CPB (Boost) off with the stock cooler. Auto voltage is at 1.15V now, CPU(Tctl) at 60 degrees now under load. With stock settings (CPB on) auto volts was 1.45V and CPU (Tctl) was 80 degrees. Both Intel and AMD boards do this for plug and play reasons i guess, as the CPU will always throttle itself, but low voltage will cause a BSOD.
Edit: You should take Ndmk2o10's advice above if you are having stability issues. Please reseat CPU, 98 is far too hot. Setting voltage manually will give you the best temps.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 5, 2019)

ENEMY said:


> I´ve been asking since start about voltages and clocks I had. Still cooler was working better before. I dont think my pc stays at that voltages and clocks too much time. Is there any problem of changing my cpu fan curve to like 100% load after 75º. Is there any problem with that not counting with noise values?
> 
> 
> 
> I´m sorry but what? I already said I was using -0.1000v offset voltage since I created the thread. I´m going to quote myself: "My *2600x *has an off set voltage of -0.1000v in the bios and has PBO on. "


And your CPU is toasting itself, good job buddy


----------



## Mac2580 (Mar 5, 2019)

You can buy a better cooler if you want but i am able to hit 4.2ghz with my 1600x, with the stock wraith max cooler at 1.4V. 78 degrees on Cpuz benchmark. Dropped clocks back to 3.6Ghz once done. I did it to check IPC vs my i7. Do you understand what that means? Buildzoid is a professional overclocker, he always points a fan directly at the VRM on B series boards, and uses liquid nitrogen to cool his CPU's. I follow his channel on Youtube, and I'm pretty sure he would not recommend that you run the CPU at 98 degrees.
Edit: I was only able to hit 4.2Ghz at 1.4V by running CPU with 4 Cores 8 Threads


----------

